# Bargain hunting in Primark, oh what fun we had, but can you guess the price ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Si, es verdad, hay una Primark en Asturias !

So we set out to buy some mens underwear and ended up with the following items - 3 pairs of mens socks, 3 pairs of womens socks, 6 pairs of mens underwear and a fleece zip up jacket (and its quite nice too).

But can you guess the total price in Euros ?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Whats the prize?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Whats the prize?



I will let provide you with the details of the best (well one of the best) Casa Rural 
in Spain.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Total cost = 37 Euros including a fleece jacket at 13 Euros


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Total cost = 37 Euros including a fleece jacket at 13 Euros


You could have bought new ones for that at Juan Placenta's Fashion Emporium!


----------

